# HELP with hanged man idea



## mrQuackums (Oct 9, 2011)

so last year i went as a hanged man to a party at a friend's house. i really liked the costume; it was simple, just a black pillowcase with plastic sunglasses glued to the indie so i can see and a rope tied in a noose around my neck, and a black shirt and pants. i got lots of complements and it was a great costume.

this year i am doing halloween in vegas and i want to do the same thing but put a bit more effort into it. i was thinking a burlap sack (they are airy enough so i dont need breathing or seeing holes, and even if i did i could just tear it in parts and it would just look old) with a rope glued around it (i didnt mind wearing a noose around friends but surrounded by drunken strangers i would want to make sure no one pulled at it, so hot glue it to the sack and use a pen or more glue to make sure no one can adjust the knot). the problem is i dont know what to wear with it, an old-tyme suit would be perfect but i am trying to do things on the cheap.

any advice?


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

What about an old rotten cowboy thats been hanging around the desert or somebody hung for practicing witchcraft?


----------

